# Ho Drag Race Timing Systems



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I am considering purchasing a ho drag strip for my own use (at least right now). My next step is educating myself and comparing the different timing systems. Can somebody give me some insight on this matter ( I really didn't want to spend a bunch of money since the strip will run me around $500 - $600). I've heard of Trik Traxx but they have no support, that bothers me since this would be the first one I've ever done and I'm told a good one would run $500 ( I do like there tree though). I've also heard of Track Mate and I like the features of the 3000 but not the price nor the tree and i was told it would cost me another $80 for a circuit board? to hook up a larger tree. Is there anybody else out there that has a good quality product for drag racing at a lower price. Or is there a way to Build my own tree, buy my own sensors and hook it up to program that may exist?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd like to know that too.

I'd be happy with a tree that would show a foul start and a set of win lights.

When I used to drag race it was all heads up anyway.

Gonzo


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Auto-world is bring out a dragstrip...tree and all....


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I heard that too Crimnick.

Trouble is they are so seccretive as to when and then you will have to guess.

Hope it's so.

Gonzo


----------



## SlotWagens.com (Oct 16, 2009)

Track Mate 2000 is all you need upgrading to a larger tree is easy. The 3000 is overkill for HO, but has all the bells and whistles. The Autoworld track will be a nice recreational setup, but you will not get the timimg feature or the ability to put power cars down the track. It is being made for std. repop TJets and Xtraction line of cars.

To do it right you need a $1500 - $2000 budget. That will afford you a TKO or Max Track, Track Mate timing system and appropriate power supply.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I spoke with the guys at Track Mate and they told me that the 2000 didn't have the ability to take a larger tree and if I upgraded to the 3000 ($200 more than the 2000) I would still need another $80 piece. I believe they said I'd need a 12 volt circuit board. Right now I'm looking at a Trick Trax system. I know a guy who will sell me one for about the price of a Track Mate 2000 system. The specs seem to be comparable, the larger tree is definitely more desirable however knowing that there is no support really bothers me since this will be my first drag strip and I am not familiar with the product. I saw a company called SRT (I believe it was for Slot Car Racing Technology) to find out whether or not they had a product for drag racing. That's the reason I started the thread, my knowledge base is limited however by posting I expand it greatly.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can use Slot Race Manager for a drag race program, but it's just the software. You would need to build all the components yourself. SRM will run a tree directly off the computer, so the tree must be lit with LEDs. There is a thread somewhere about SRM, and this subject is covered. SRM is freeware.
There is also a drag race system made for gravity racing diecast cars. I've seen this system used for slot cars.

Rich

_( This post has been skipped by Gonzo as an affordable alternative )_


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

$1500/$2000 to do it wright ???

Wow ! Brother I respectfully am appauled with the pricing for this hobby. Now if I was in it for a buisiness, I could see the investment. Maybe that's what you was refering to. I only assumed we were all here for the hobby end of it. You'd surely think that some of these smart guys could come up with somthing that we could pull out and have a fun day in the garage without having to have a big budget like that. 

As for the hobby end , I get as much satisfaction out of the building as I do the racing. For those inclined , why not set up an old time f`lashlight start and a spotter finish like street racing ??? Best 2 out of 3 wins , flip for the lane choice each round. that way you could use that budget for building new cars or adding on to the garage so as to not have to take your drag track down after each race.

I'm not giving up on the hobby , I'm just looking for a way to make it affordable. 

Gonzo


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

GG,, 
Nothing wrong with running your drags.. with a flashlight and a spotter... It used to be done that way , just outside of town on a crudely marked 1/4.. today it's called street racing.. 
Timing systems are great and needed if you want to run bracket races or you are running cars so fast you can't see em at the finish line.. (yes they do exist)... 
For just good old heads up dragracing, go with a simple start light.. 
I have a Max Trax drag strip yet to be set up, no timing system for it yet,, not sure when I will get one either.. once the track is set up, I figure good old heads up racing will be fun... or run it like Pinks, give em car length... etc.. 
CJ


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

NTxSlotCars I did a search for SRM and their weren't any matches. When I tried Slot Race Manger there was some sort of error. Could you send me the link, as far as components other than building a tree would everything else just be wiring up LEDs to a start/ finish line or does it have a speed trap? Since it's freeware I didn't think it would have the capability to have multiple sensors like the Track Mate 2000 and 3000 have.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey SJR,
I wound up having to search page by page, as I got the same results you did.
Here's the SRM thread...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=251075

I wish I knew how to label them better, but here are some more HO drag strip threads.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=223290

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252479

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=214703

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=146561

That's all I got dude.

Rich


----------



## SlotWagens.com (Oct 16, 2009)

sjracer said:


> I spoke with the guys at Track Mate and they told me that the 2000 didn't have the ability to take a larger tree and if I upgraded to the 3000 ($200 more than the 2000) I would still need another $80 piece. I believe they said I'd need a 12 volt circuit board. Right now I'm looking at a Trick Trax system. I know a guy who will sell me one for about the price of a Track Mate 2000 system. The specs seem to be comparable, the larger tree is definitely more desirable however knowing that there is no support really bothers me since this will be my first drag strip and I am not familiar with the product. I saw a company called SRT (I believe it was for Slot Car Racing Technology) to find out whether or not they had a product for drag racing. That's the reason I started the thread, my knowledge base is limited however by posting I expand it greatly.


I am running a TKO with a 2000 system. The tree is a large tree with std. semi marker lights as the bulbs.


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe a little late, but SRM can also be used to steer a full size light tree, with real lights. You need to use relais to realise this.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

gonegonzo said:


> $1500/$2000 to do it wright ???
> 
> Wow ! Brother I respectfully am appauled with the pricing for this hobby. Now if I was in it for a buisiness, I could see the investment. Maybe that's what you was refering to. I only assumed we were all here for the hobby end of it. You'd surely think that some of these smart guys could come up with somthing that we could pull out and have a fun day in the garage without having to have a big budget like that.
> 
> ...


The hobby is as cheap or expensive as you want to make it, why be respectfully appalled if someone wants to drop $1500 on a drag strip setup? They probably won't be appalled that you want to do it with a flashlight....

I won't tell you what I spent on my track if you don't tell me what you skimped on on yours.... Just have fun with it on whatever your budget is and it's all good. I started out counting laps in my head on a Tomy track, have since upgraded a bit, it's all good.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

For my drag strip Im going to try one of those free ones first that will do up to six or more lanes and use lanes 1,2,3 for the near and lanes 4,5,6 for the far that way I can get 60' times 1/8 mile and 1/4 mile lanes 1 and 4 would be the 60' time, 2 and 5 would be the 1/8 mile time and 3 and 6 would be the 1/4 hopefully ( in theory ) it works. Any input would be great not to hijack the thread.


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cub Scout Pinewood derby car websites have a various selection of lane timers cheap


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Be patient....*

...of course if you still haven't proceeded with your "dragstrip timing system" since the original post, you've probably changed your mind anyway. After about a year or so of waiting for one to show-up on ebay, somebody in Australia listed a Track Mate "Drag-Pro 3000" including "tree" and "win-lights",everything except track. It had been used with 1/24th scale, but they only had about 40ft to lay track which is about 40ft too short for 1/24th. So, I got it for about $550.00 (it's been over a year and I can't remember exact price). I did the same thing to purchase a "TrixTrax" 6-Lane Timer(even though I only have a 4-lane Max, it's was worth the $120 paid). Again, be patient......wooff


----------

